# Aloha from Germany!



## FredericBernard (Aug 8, 2016)

Actually joined to this fantastic forum a little earlier, but I guess it's not to late...

I would like to introduce myself; I'm Frederic Bernard, a 27 years old composer from Germany. My main work is in the music library industry, were I recently joined some high-caliber trailer music libraries such as MusicJunkies, Dos-Brains or Montage MX.

By the way, have a listen to my live orchestra portfolio, which I recorded last year with the Budapest Scoring Orchestra: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1EMqo0PZgLmtoSNZCKn7-w

best,
Frederic

EDIT: Sorry I posted this in the wrong category, please move it to "introduce yourself" if possible, THANKS!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 9, 2016)

Good stuff Frederic! Enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 17, 2017)

FredericBernard said:


> Actually joined to this fantastic forum a little earlier, but I guess it's not to late...
> 
> I would like to introduce myself; I'm Frederic Bernard, a 27 years old composer from Germany. My main work is in the music library industry, were I recently joined some high-caliber trailer music libraries such as MusicJunkies, Dos-Brains or Montage MX.
> 
> ...



Hey Frederic,

Not sure why your stuff didn't get the rounds here. Its really fantastic work. Was the live stuff in conjunction with specific projects - anything we should know about?


----------



## FredericBernard (Feb 17, 2017)

Frederick Russ said:


> Was the live stuff in conjunction with specific projects - anything we should know about?



Hey Frederick,

thanks for that! Nope, these were produced on my own. I handed the recordings to some HQ trailer music libraries (like music junkies) for potentional sync licensing.


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 18, 2017)

Welcome Frederic, nice tracks you wrote there! You really understand the players, as you wrote insanely fast moving parts and yet they were the payable! Some even had a smile on their face while playing! Do you play a string instrument or are you just anticipating the players finger movement (e.g. the violin runs)?


----------



## FredericBernard (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey,

actually I play piano exclusively (and think at least some basic piano skills are important for any composer), but studied a lot of printed scores, so I got a descent imagination of what's possible. Unfortunately not everything that's easily playable on a piano is easily playable on other instruments as well.

Those runs I've written in "Spaghetti Con Brio" and "Kitchen Fiasco" are indeed very hard, not only because they are very fast, but also because they are extremely high at the same time in some places.
Especially if you count in the fact that they only had 25 minutes to "nail" them for each piece...
(...yup, that's how live orchestra sessions are done these days - there's absolutely no rehearsal time).


----------

